# "I Think my Wife's a Calvinist"



## Hawaiian Puritan (Oct 31, 2009)

Don't know whether this one has been posted before.

[video=youtube;GZdoSG0IdNE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GZdoSG0IdNE&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## OPC'n (Oct 31, 2009)

yep, it has


----------



## Hawaiian Puritan (Oct 31, 2009)

Sorry. Moderator please feel free to remove.


----------



## Scott1 (Oct 31, 2009)

This is pretty funny, and good instrumentation also!

The link was posted before (you can type "I Think Wife's Calvinist" in the search feature, upper right, and the previous thread appears).


----------



## Skyler (Oct 31, 2009)

But don't worry, it doesn't hurt to bring back a classic.


----------



## Skyler (Nov 3, 2009)

"She has a tattoo that says 'I heart John Piper' in Greek"


----------

